# New Motion Stopping wine series



## shortpballer (Dec 13, 2011)

Did this for a winery entryway. C&C welcome.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Difficult to really see detail with the small image size, and the white on white background. But looks very interesting!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2011)

It's hard to see the glass except for where the wine is, how far were the glasses from the background ?


----------



## shortpballer (Dec 13, 2011)

That was the point to barely be able to see the glasses.  If you are on a mac you should be able to see the edges of the glasses just barely.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 13, 2011)

I like it, I don't really get the one that is tilted or the 2 that are spilling out.  I would have preferred a more symmetrical series myself.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 13, 2011)

Was the use of martini glasses just so the wine would splash better? or do they just look kinda like martini glasses?


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 13, 2011)

I like it, good series.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 13, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> Was the use of martini glasses just so the wine would splash better? or do they just look kinda like martini glasses?



Martini glasses? They look like Wine glasses to me. Look at the one on the far left. I think they just bell out in the middle and then gets narrower at the top.


----------



## j-digg (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks very cool.. would possibly add something if you did each portion in different colors of wine, maybe just even a simple red white red white pattern.. if of course this winery offers such varietals. 

Yeah though, definitely wine glasses.. though interestingly shaped wine glasses.. Would almost prefer a more typical type of wine glass so the liquid rounds the glass smoothly, but it definitely ended up being a good thing in the first image how it sortve catches on the abrupt angle of the glass... Is there a benefit to drinking from a glass like this? Im afraid I may have fallen out of touch with my tipsier side... might have to do something about that soon


----------



## Overread (Dec 13, 2011)

*moved to General Gallery*

Please remember that Beyond the Basics is not a photo critique subsection.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 13, 2011)

mmmmmm mmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmm! LOVE it!


----------



## jasonkip (Dec 14, 2011)

I think #2 is fantastic, #1 has the most commercial appeal by itslf imo, and I can definitely see the appeal of them all to a winery.  The wine itself looks delicious and the action is exciting.  Nice!


----------

